# Veel , sterk (adverb)



## ThomasK

Ik ben geïnteresseerd in deze combinaties: 

a - (de prijs is) .... gestegen
b - (de prijs is) ... hoog
c - (de prijs is) ... hoger
d - (de meningen zijn) ... verdeeld

Natuurlijk is de lijst misschien eindeloos. Verwijzingen naar lijstensites zijn ook nuttig, maar met 'veel (bw.)' bereikte ik weinig op synoniemen.net. Ook algemeen bruikbare zijn zeer welkom, uiteraard (abcd). 

_Achtergrond: lessen Nederlands voor gevorderden. Specifiek: vaak zijn bw. in die context niet uitwisselbaar._


----------



## Kayla321

a - (de prijs is) .... gestegen veel/sterk/erg
b - (de prijs is) ... hoog heel/erg/heel erg
c - (de prijs is) ... hoger veel
d - (de meningen zijn) ... verdeeld  sterk/erg

I'm sorry, but I can not explain *why* this is right. It just *is*. (Native speakers...  )


----------



## ThomasK

Dank. Verklaren waarom is inderdaad moeilijk ... 

Ik vul nog wat aan : 

a - (de prijs is) .... gestegen veel/sterk/erg/ aanzienlijk, flink, fors (scherp ?) 
b - (de prijs is) ... hoog heel/erg/heel erg/ bijzonder, enorm/... 
c - (de prijs is) ... hoger veel/ fors, flink, aanzienlijk (behoorlijk ?)


d - (de meningen zijn) ... verdeeld sterk/erg/ grondig (diep ?)

Meer zeer welkom !


----------



## nasinas

"De prijs is *veel* gestegen" is volgens mij fout.


----------



## NewtonCircus

nasinas said:


> "De prijs is *veel* gestegen" is volgens mij fout.


 
Ik schaar me achter Kayla.

Ik moet er wel bijzeggen dat ik stilaan aan dit "Native" of moedertaalgevoel begin te twijfelen . 

Groetjes Herman.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind 'veel' ook niet goed kunnen, inderdaad. Ik vrees dat het wel gezegd wordt, en zeker ook negatief: 4600 hits op google.be. Dat is dan louter een vaststelling, niet de norm. 

Wat voelen jullie bij : "te hoog gestegen"? Vermoedelijk verwar ik met "hoog oplopen"...


----------



## Kayla321

Te hoog gestegen klinkt ook een beetje raar. Wat is er mis met (te) sterk gestegen? Of (te) hoog geworden?


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, hoor, volkomen akkoord met jouw suggesties. Ik polste maar even.


----------



## nasinas

Ja _te hoog gestegen_ klinkt inderdaad een beetje raar. Je kunt misschien wel zeggen _tot grote hoogte gestegen._


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, maar dan wordt het letterlijk, lijkt mij.


----------



## Grytolle

Kayla321 said:


> a - (de prijs is) .... gestegen veel/sterk/erg
> b - (de prijs is) ... hoog heel/erg/heel erg
> c - (de prijs is) ... hoger veel
> d - (de meningen zijn) ... verdeeld  sterk/erg
> 
> I'm sorry, but I can not explain *why* this is right. It just *is*. (Native speakers...  )


De vergelijkende trap wordt altijd gecombineerd met "veel", niet met het "heel"


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> a - (de prijs is) .... gestegen veel/sterk/erg/ aanzienlijk, flink, fors (scherp ?)
> b - (de prijs is) ... hoog heel/erg/heel erg/ bijzonder, enorm/...
> c - (de prijs is) ... hoger veel/ fors, flink, aanzienlijk (behoorlijk ?)
> 
> d - (de meningen zijn) ... verdeeld sterk/erg/ grondig (diep ?)
> 
> 
> Meer zeer welkom !


 
Goede observatie, G: _veel_ met comparatief. Dat zou meteen ook (a) een stuk verklaren. Die _sterk/ erg_ echter blijken niet te combineren met een comparatief. Jammer, anders hadden we een simpele regel... 

_Erg_  met een verbum lijkt trouwens niet zo courant ik snel even google. Lijkt het jullie ongebruikelijk ?


----------

